# trucks and trailers



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

What type of Truck and trailer do you have, and is it ideal for you, or do you want something different, and why? 

I cannot afford a truck and trailer, but i am moving my horse next to a state park for riders, so i'll be able to meet my friends there and ride with them. 

If i could afford a truck and trailer, i would get a Ford 350 dually, and a light ( Eby brand?) stock trailer. probably a gooseneck.


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a Ford King Ranch White Truck nice and roomy with the seats made from saddle leather  

My trailer is a Sundowner bumper pull 3 horse slantload 2007 model. I forget the actual model.

i love them. they look really nice together and it works for my family's 3 horses and we all show and trail ride. There is a nice roomy tack room and came with 3 feeders and haybags.


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

We have a 4 horse gooseneck featherlite and a 2 horse bumper pull...I used to do all the pulling in my Duramax before I put a lift on it. So now we use our 08 Chevy 2500 for pulling. I hate the new chevys...eh lol...but we put some mastercrafts on it so the tires don't look so tiny.


----------



## bakersuzie (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a hairdresser and I cut the hair of the guy who manufactors Double D Trailers. They are really nice trailers. I have an older Chapperal trailer but when I get a newer it will be a "Double D distributors" Trailer. They have a website if you want to look them up. www.doubledtrailers.com


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have a Chevy 2500hd that we use to pull our trailer. Its a bumper pull Sundowner 2 horse straight load. It has an extended tack area with a factory living quarters. The original owner had it custom done by Sundowner with bunkbeds a shower, toilet and sink. Its really heavy even for our 3/4 ton truck. It has a weight distribution hitch and antisway bar. Plus we added Timbren spring stops which keep the truck from squatting. 
I really like Sundowner trailers and if we can ever afford to step up to a full living quarters it will be a Sundowner, but I think my next truck will be a 1 ton.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

*Plus*











And it would have to look like this inside...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You bet Tim  I'll take that one! Some friends of ours have a Frieghtliner like that only it extends way back and the living quarters are part of the truck. Its pretty cool, but they spend half the year in in at shows.


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

that is pretty nice, Tim.. how much room does the horse get? a tiny slant stall? LOL


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Most likely a slant stall yes Colleen, but I doubt tiny. Besides, give the horse too much room and it will get injured in transit.

Although I wouldn't know, thats just a dream rig, I don't actually own that behemoth -- and likely never would. It's too unwieldy. :lol:


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

i am afraid to drive large vehicles, so i don't think i could handle that.( the size of the truck and trailer) 

i prefer a large stock trailer with 2 stalls. that way, i can turn my horse loose in the front stall and he can ride facing the back if he wants. Everyone likes different things when it comes to trailers and horses, but that is how i like to ship them. i have found they behave better in the trailer and arrive less stressed. IMO it is easier on their joints to ride facing backward. they don't always do that, but i think mine have usually turned to face backward on their own.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We don't trailer much...we usually borrow a 2/4 horse stock trailer and yank it around with our suburban :roll: I keep wanting to buy our own...but...its really easy to just borrow one when Your boss owns a herd of trailers!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HEHE...Promise not to laugh anyone?

I pull with my 2006 Jeep and I have a 1976 2 horse straight haul...LOL I'm sure it causes a laugh when I'm driving down the road. :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

No laugh.  I have older chevy truck (with 350 engine though) and tiny Valley stock trailer (well, that's all I have money for Lol!).


----------



## ColleenT (Apr 5, 2007)

no laugh from me, i can't afford any truck or trailer.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't feel to bad. When we started out we relied on others for transport. Finally got a little 2 horse bumper pull that we hauled with my '72 Dodge. Wasn't pretty but it got us there. Then we got a little popup slide in camper that was too small for the truck but it was better then sleeping in a tent. We probably looked pretty silly pulling into places with big trailers and fancy trucks. But we didn't care :lol: We're still not to fancy and probably never will be.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> HEHE...Promise not to laugh anyone?
> 
> I pull with my 2006 Jeep and I have a 1976 2 horse straight haul...LOL I'm sure it causes a laugh when I'm driving down the road. :lol:


No Laugh here.... :shock: I/We have pulled a stupid heavy car trailer with a Suzuki Samurai (4-wheelin/rock crawler all decked out) to Oklahoma and back a few times with our 98 Jeep Cherokee!! lol...we didn't have horses yet!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I started off borrowing my buddy's home built 4 horse bumper pull. I then bought a used 3 horse bumper pull. As it rusted I bought an Aluminum 3 horse gooseneck, I now have a 4 horse Gooseneck with a 9' LQ. I also have 5 daughters, 3 still at home, So this last trailer was kinda of a neccessity if I wanted them to continue to camp with me.

This year the housing market is really depressed, So I may have to sell my trailer and start over.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I want Tims dream... Can I have one?

I have a white 4-horse slant kieferbuilt with a large dressing room. (gooseneck) I have heat and A/C and an air mattress for sleeping...

I just bought an 06 crew cab white dually chevy (gas) havent put a hitch in it yet. my husband says it'll be awesome. I've been using my dads f-250 and it hauls really great.

I had a chevy that i used but i sortof drove on 95 at like 75 mph in 4-low... apparently that's bad... we still havent replaced the motor and that was almost 4 years ago........


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i'd rather live in that trailer then my house...lol.....we have a 4 horse stock and a 1 horse andn to be getting a 2 horse


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

When I went to buy my trailer, I wanted lots and lots of ROOM (i'm much more claustrophobic than my horses, and because of my small stature, I was always elected to lead the horse into the trailer, maneuver under the bar, and climb out of the tiny, tiny, tiny escape door :shock: No fun)

So here's what I bought: 











It is a great hauling trailer - it rides very balanced. It has windows and doors everywhere - and everything is moveable - it also has a ramp, which the old guys just love - and I love it too!

It's a 2000 Shoop 2H Deluxe. IMO, Shoop trailers give plenty of room for the horses (as well as any claustrophobic owners!) It has two full size doors - one on each side - and a tack bench in the front (enough to store misc. tack or an english saddle)

PS, we pull it with a 1500 [sub]burban


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice trailerss. LOL! That actually sounds pretty cool, FGR!!

Tim...OMGGG I want that, soo spacious & beautiful.


----------

